

Introduction to Functional Programming using Haskell by Erik Meijer - psibi
https://www.edx.org/course/delftx/delftx-fp101x-introduction-functional-2126

======
ludicast
Wow, thanks for pointing to this. Erik Meijer is awesome, and full of
insights.

Even if he was a bit disorganized in the Reactive Programming class on
Coursera, he still was a treat to listen to. Would like to see what he does
here.

